# Configurer MySql



## slimooo (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens actuellement d'activer le php, apache et installer mysql.
J'essaye actuellement d'accéder aux informations ou plutôt de créer une base mysql.
En réalité j'ai un script php qui me demande l'adresse du serveur mysql, le nom d'utilisateur, le nom de la base et le mot de passe. Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver ces informations. Quelqu'un aurait-t-il une idée? Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2009)

L'adresse est en général 'localhost' ou '127.0.0.1' si ton serveur est sur ta machine.
Pour le user et le mot de passe, c'est à toi d'en créé un en utilisant les fonctions admin de mysql via le terminal. (RTFM )


----------

